# Struggles and Support > Frustration and Struggles >  >  Okay. Seriously. Everywhere I look, people are shit. Is there any. actual. point.

## Otherside

I'm serious. Every I am looking, people are being shitty, or people are being shitty to other people, and I can't stand it. Is there any actual point to this world? I keep telling myself, heck I tell other people, there are some nice people. But it doesn't seem like it. It really, fucking doesn;t.

And I just want out.

I tell someone what happened. I tell someone wht's going on. I get mocked for it. Because of course, it's nothing. 

And I'm sick of it. Seriously. Seriously. Fucking sick of it. Why exactly should I stay in this place? My emotions are fucked. Everything just seems to be fucked. And the answer to that is always "so and so has it worse you can deal". and I can't deal. So explain to me exactly why I should stay here. What I ever did to you personally that made me deserve you being a complete [BEEP] to me repeatedly. Explain it to me. Because I can think of no justifiable reason.

----------


## Chantellabella

> I'm serious. Every I am looking, people are being shitty, or people are being shitty to other people, and I can't stand it. Is there any actual point to this world? I keep telling myself, heck I tell other people, there are some nice people. But it doesn't seem like it. It really, fucking doesn;t.
> 
> And I just want out.
> 
> I tell someone what happened. I tell someone wht's going on. I get mocked for it. Because of course, it's nothing. 
> 
> And I'm sick of it. Seriously. Seriously. Fucking sick of it. Why exactly should I stay in this place? My emotions are fucked. Everything just seems to be fucked. And the answer to that is always "so and so has it worse you can deal". and I can't deal. So explain to me exactly why I should stay here. What I ever did to you personally that made me deserve you being a complete [BEEP] to me repeatedly. Explain it to me. Because I can think of no justifiable reason.



I hate it too when you're hurting and people say "so and so has it worse." Pain is pain so measuring who has it worse is just being hurtful.  I'm sorry that somebody in your life is doing that to you. And yes, people can be pretty shitty when they want to be. 

And what you say is worthwhile, so don't let anybody tell you that your experience is "nothing." ok?  :Hug:

----------


## L

I think the fact that so many on this site agree with your point of view on what you just said is a reason. Having a world that doesn't agree or see your point of view is so difficult to be apart of but one day you will met a single person or a group that think like you or share similar view points and that makes things worth while. That only actions you are responsible for are your own so stay true to yourself and keep fighting.  ::): 

Take care sweety
L.x

----------


## merc

I know a good part of the reason I don't even want to try anymore is because of the nasty people out there. I really have a tough time dealing with rude aggressive people. My neighbor yelled at me for walking on his side of the street with my dog and testing his dogs. He has a electronic fence. Essentially his dogs wanted to play with my dog and weren't listening to him at all. So you get it he yelled at me!!

I didn't even respond to him, other than I switched to the other side of the road and I really don't think it will help much because they always race out to the fence line and jumping up and down barking. I suppose he does have a point but I don't understand why he had to yell when he could have asked nicely? I am allowed to walk on the road. See I more upset with the "angry, mean," behind his request than the request.

I understand this is relatively a small thing that most people would overlook and ignore, but with me I'll never voluntarily greet this man pleasantly ever again. Say he is out there near the road weeding his flowers or something, before this I might have managed a good morning. Now he'll be lucky if he gets a head nod or wave and that'll be only after he speaks first and then I will fret about that forever. Thankfully I rarely see this man. In all the years,15,  I've lived here I've spoken to him maybe twice and I wouldn't recognize him either.

----------


## Chantellabella

I have a saying that I tell rude people. Like the other day I was trying to cross the road with my car. There was a lot of traffic. The traffic was stopped by a light and I was trying to get across the road. A man saw me and pulled his car right in front of me so I couldn't go all the way across. Then he flipped me the bird. 

My response? "Really?" It was like why was that so important to block me when you're not going anywhere anyway? It was not like I was trying to get in front of him. He had a bad day and he was going to feel powerful by trying to make my day just as bad.

I did though have to answer back a road rager one day. He was going fast and cut in front of me at the last minute. Then he flipped me the bird. I politely rolled down my window and yelled out, "Bless you, asshole!" He wasn't quite sure how to respond and behaved like a gentleman after that.

----------


## merc

> I have a saying that I tell rude people. Like the other day I was trying to cross the road with my car. There was a lot of traffic. The traffic was stopped by a light and I was trying to get across the road. A man saw me and pulled his car right in front of me so I couldn't go all the way across. Then he flipped me the bird. 
> 
> My response? "Really?" It was like why was that so important to block me when you're not going anywhere anyway? It was not like I was trying to get in front of him. He had a bad day and he was going to feel powerful by trying to make my day just as bad.
> 
> I did though have to answer back a road rager one day. He was going fast and cut in front of me at the last minute. Then he flipped me the bird. I politely rolled down my window and yelled out, "Bless you, asshole!" He wasn't quite sure how to respond and behaved like a gentleman after that.



People like that terrify me, there anger is so pointless. I do what I do best I avoid them. Donna

----------


## L

> I have a saying that I tell rude people. Like the other day I was trying to cross the road with my car. There was a lot of traffic. The traffic was stopped by a light and I was trying to get across the road. A man saw me and pulled his car right in front of me so I couldn't go all 
> the way across. Then he flipped me the bird. 
> 
> My response? "Really?" It was like why was that so important to block me when you're not going anywhere anyway? It was not like I was trying to get in front of him. He had a bad day and he was going to feel powerful by trying to make my day just as bad.
> 
> I did though have to answer back a road rager one day. He was going fast and cut in front of me at the last minute. Then he flipped me the bird. I politely rolled down my window and yelled out, "Bless you, asshole!" He wasn't quite sure how to respond and behaved like a gentleman after that.



What do you mean by "flipped me the bird"

----------


## Chantellabella

> What do you mean by "flipped me the bird"



The [BEEP] you symbol of putting your middle finger up. It's an old saying, but I'm an old sage.  ::):

----------


## Skippy

> I'm serious. Every I am looking, people are being shitty, or people are being shitty to other people, and I can't stand it. Is there any actual point to this world? I keep telling myself, heck I tell other people, there are some nice people. But it doesn't seem like it. It really, fucking doesn;t.
> 
> And I just want out.
> 
> I tell someone what happened. I tell someone wht's going on. I get mocked for it. Because of course, it's nothing. 
> 
> And I'm sick of it. Seriously. Seriously. Fucking sick of it. Why exactly should I stay in this place? My emotions are fucked. Everything just seems to be fucked. And the answer to that is always "so and so has it worse you can deal". and I can't deal. So explain to me exactly why I should stay here. What I ever did to you personally that made me deserve you being a complete [BEEP] to me repeatedly. Explain it to me. Because I can think of no justifiable reason.



I'm sorry to hear...
I just dun get myself why people are such shits to each other. It really breaks my heart.
Someone's pain is always valid because it means something to them. I know ppl who react to someone feeling down with downright hostility...unbelievable!
*hugs* the world is a shitty place, but hang in there. 
So many people agree tho, so i wonder why no one takes action? I wish all the people in this world who are sick of how things are could unite to change it.,,,

----------


## BladeBiersack

I agree with you so much...People suck. This is the only place I've ever found where everyone's so nice and it's just..If this were a parallel universe, I'd want to stay here forever because it's so much better. 


-KeepHoldingOn<3

----------


## Total Eclipse

> The [BEEP] you symbol of putting your middle finger up. It's an old saying, but I'm an old sage.



I think it's more of an English term, too! I like lasir's first respond to this thread... I could RANT all day long about the flawness of people and how mean some people think they have to be.. and cruelness and neglect of others' feelings... it's just mind blowing how some folks think. 

ps... lots of hugs to everyone!1 (Esp otherside  :Hug:   :Hug:   :Hug:  )

----------


## nemmm3

> I'm serious. Every I am looking, people are being shitty, or people are being shitty to other people, and I can't stand it. Is there any actual point to this world? I keep telling myself, heck I tell other people, there are some nice people. But it doesn't seem like it. It really, fucking doesn;t.
> 
> And I just want out.
> 
> I tell someone what happened. I tell someone wht's going on. I get mocked for it. Because of course, it's nothing. 
> 
> And I'm sick of it. Seriously. Seriously. Fucking sick of it. Why exactly should I stay in this place? My emotions are fucked. Everything just seems to be fucked. And the answer to that is always "so and so has it worse you can deal". and I can't deal. So explain to me exactly why I should stay here. What I ever did to you personally that made me deserve you being a complete [BEEP] to me repeatedly. Explain it to me. Because I can think of no justifiable reason.



I completely agree! There are so many [BEEP] people in this world i am constantly wondering if there are any good people left. All i seem to see is people swearing at each other, yelling, fighting etc etc. I just feel like the world has gone to [BEEP] and i so wish i had a time machine so i could go back to times where the people were genuine and nice instead of rude and inconsiderate.

----------


## SmileyFace

> I'm serious. Every I am looking, people are being shitty, or people are being shitty to other people, and I can't stand it. Is there any actual point to this world? I keep telling myself, heck I tell other people, there are some nice people. But it doesn't seem like it. It really, fucking doesn;t.
> 
> And I just want out.
> 
> *I tell someone what happened. I tell someone wht's going on. I get mocked for it. Because of course, it's nothing.* 
> 
> And I'm sick of it. Seriously. Seriously. Fucking sick of it. Why exactly should I stay in this place? My emotions are fucked. Everything just seems to be fucked. And the answer to that is always "so and so has it worse you can deal". and I can't deal. So explain to me exactly why I should stay here. What I ever did to you personally that made me deserve you being a complete [BEEP] to me repeatedly. Explain it to me. Because I can think of no justifiable reason.



This is how I've been feeling lately. It's something I'm noticing. People complain to me all the time about all sorts of things. But I can't. Why? Because every time I do now, I get mocked. The blame would be placed on me. "Maybe you should have done this..." "Why didn't you do this...." "You probably..."

The upside of it is... it has me stop complaining to people. Not that I do it as much now like I used to, but sometimes it just feels better to keep my frustrations to myself because nobody really cares to listen or understand. Instead, they just automatically point the finger at me, just like my parents did when I was younger.

Nothing is even anymore with people I interact with. Sometimes it's a lose-lose situation even. If I share something positive, the other person would be a negative nancy and/or change topics to something so "miserable" about themselves. And when I am complaining, then... it's like I had no right to complain.

----------


## VickieKitties

All we can do is be our own best friend.  :Hug: 
Being a grownup is tough, stuff sucks sometimes.

----------


## Misssy

This is a mean world. People write songs about it. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jYa1eI1hpDE

----------


## Liam

I have come to this conclusion myself. Not sure what exactly can be done!

----------

